

Offensive tech headlines: "Barely Legal", "Score That Whore" etc. - subpixel
http://www.kernelmag.com/
In my humble opinion, the douche-dial on this site goes all the way to 11.  The combination of risque imagery and sexual innuendo crosses the line from 'spicy headline' to 'totally inappropriate'.&#60;p&#62;http://www.kernelmag.com/comment/opinion/3551/barely-legal/&#60;p&#62;http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/3428/score-that-whore/&#60;p&#62;http://www.kernelmag.com/scene/3544/so-hard-right-now/
======
subpixel
In my humble opinion, the douche-dial on this site goes all the way to 11. The
combination of risque imagery and sexual innuendo crosses the line from 'spicy
headline' to 'totally inappropriate'.

<http://www.kernelmag.com/comment/opinion/3551/barely-legal/>

[http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/3428/score-that-
who...](http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/3428/score-that-whore/)

<http://www.kernelmag.com/scene/3544/so-hard-right-now/>

------
smegel
Are you really complaining that you found something offensive on the internet?

